# HELP!?!?!?



## gt102 (18 May 2005)

I am in need of a cato or document within'... 1/2 hour!

I need information on proper handling of a Drill cane. I was just appointed CSM on Monday, and tonite is a CO's Parade. I have never handled a drill cane... So you see my situation! 

ANY help greatly appreciated. (I would have asked earlier but between monday and today I have been in the Hospital [figures it is an injurie I got at cadets :])


----------



## condor888000 (18 May 2005)

Ask? If you don't know they won't bite, they should just teach you. Anyway, thats my vote.


----------



## Canadian Psyco (18 May 2005)

http://www.cadets.ca/armcad/resources-ressources/4_e.asp

thats a link to the reference book, it should be in there, its also handy when you can't find your star book.


----------



## gt102 (18 May 2005)

http://www.livejournal.com/users/gt102/

the latest post talks about how it went...


----------



## q_1966 (19 May 2005)

I suggest you refer to the Drill Bible, I dont recall their being anything in the Gold Star Reference Manual.
Ya, Ya, I know im a bit late but the Drill Bible tells you everything you need to know about the Pacestick / Drill Cane Drill


----------



## gt102 (19 May 2005)

good god... I completely forgot about that!!! Oh I feel so stupid!

I have it sitting right on my desktop aswell!


----------



## joe_2701 (16 Jun 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> I suggest you refer to the Drill Bible,



There's a drill bible?? where do you find this?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (16 Jun 2005)

http://142.59.159.170/pams/cfp201_b.pdf
There you go mate.
Regards,


----------

